# Log in clear creek play park



## qsjones (May 9, 2011)

pic


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

i thought that was the 1st phase of the parks redesign. 

Rail Slide!!!!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Not enough water?? I've done it at 40 cfs - ok a little wheelchairing after the bleacher hole, but it goes. Best part is, no crowds. The log looks pretty innocuous to me. Let Coors have it when the water comes up.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

How's that not enough to go skinny dipping?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I thought I saw a log in the narrows as well spanning the creek. May have been there to help climbers across which is fine for now, but we should get that out


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

There was one across mr. bill. It may be gone by now, I saw it a couple weeks back.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Play park was banging on sunday! I had enough water to get some side surfin in rodeo hole. 

Wasn't able to work up enough speed to hit that rail-jam-log-slide though


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

justin.payne said:


> There was one across mr. bill. It may be gone by now, I saw it a couple weeks back.


You just left it there ? What an eh-hole! Think about your priorities brah....

Seriously though, we should roll up after work and yank it out next week


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

justin.payne said:


> There was one across mr. bill. It may be gone by now, I saw it a couple weeks back.


Good to see you all talking about this. I was thinking about pulling the Mr. Bill log out next week. Here is a shot of what it looked like 3 weeks ago. I'd figure we could let the climbers us it as long as possible but it might be about time yank it out. 

There might also be some more wood a ways below Black Rock. I'll take a look next time I'm in the canyon. 

Please post up if any of you are going on a cleaning party, I'll join if it can.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Log in Mr Bill (narrows) removed. Lumber in last drop of rigo removed. 

Cleaned up all the logs from Black Rock to tunnel 3! We are good to ladies!!


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

That's great! Thanks for doing that!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Miller Time said:


> Log in Mr Bill (narrows) removed. Lumber in last drop of rigo removed.
> 
> Cleaned up all the logs from Black Rock to tunnel 3! We are good to ladies!!


Huge thanks!


----------

